# Why is ruby so horrible?



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby has a little mean streak, as some of you may have seen, we have a daily visitor Boo, a gorgeous little Cockapoo a couple of weeks younger than ruby. 
When boo lets herself into our garden, house, dog bed and helps herself to the toys and chews, ralph doesn't bat an eyelid, but ruby......
She is positively mean to boo and is quite malicious and bites her ears until boo squeals 
Ralph doesn't bother and is pleasant and chases boo to play.
Boo is very submissive and spends most of her time on her back, showing her belly and crying whilst ruby is very dominant. ( I don't know why she keeps coming back?!?) 
Last night we were in a fab dog friendly gastro pub, and a beautiful 10 week old cockapoo puppy, called buddy came in. Ralph was great and sniffed the puppy and licked it, ruby on the other hand was a bit growly at the puppy. 
Also in the pub was a beautiful (pregnant) Wheaton terrier, Clio
Ralph was lovely to Clio .... And so was ruby!
It seems that ruby picks on those smaller than herself - she is a bully!!! 
Also she is mean to ralph too - they currently fight over a rubber pig - the two of the, are crazy for it. So much so I have had to remove it, but ruby will pounce on Ralph and attack him if he comes any where near her when she has the pig.
Where has my sweet puppy gone??? :embarrassed::question:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Red = feist!!

She's grand.. She will grow out of it it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha maybe it is something to do with her colouring Ruth, but I bet the beautiful willow doesn't behave like that - or your lovely nina?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Red = feist!!
> 
> She's grand.. She will grow out of it it.


It is true!! Willow bosses Penny around something terrible. 
Also there is a pecking order amongst dogs. Jake is very mellow but clearly the alpha. When he says enough, he means it and she backs off. Penny is clearly bellow Willow in the order. When Willow gets told off from Jake she often goes and takes it out on Penny. 
I find Willow to be much more agreeable with male dogs.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina can be feisty at home but she's very submissive with other dogs. I don't think she has the true red head feist gene!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha they are funny aren't they, but....
Who's penny??? Am I missing a cat or a dog??
Yes, I think Ruby's boss, because she's the most vocal and animated - but when it comes down to it, Ralph can tell ruby off as if to say "don't forget I was here first!" 
X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm wondering if its possible for my two girls to be even in the pecking order? I haven't seen any behaviour that makes me think either of them are top dog.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I'm wondering if its possible for my two girls to be even in the pecking order? I haven't seen any behaviour that makes me think either of them are top dog.


Ahh that's because the lovely Lola is such a lady and wouldn't subject herself to common behaviour like scrapping like my ruby does!! She's the equivalent to a dog fish wife!!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ahh that's because the lovely Lola is such a lady and wouldn't subject herself to common behaviour like scrapping like my ruby does!! She's the equivalent to a dog fish wife!!!


Haha that made me chuckle!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ha they are funny aren't they, but....
> Who's penny??? Am I missing a cat or a dog??
> Yes, I think Ruby's boss, because she's the most vocal and animated - but when it comes down to it, Ralph can tell ruby off as if to say "don't forget I was here first!"
> X


Penny is my mom's cockapoo. She is one month older than Jake. My mom fell in love with her when I was doing my Jake search. We live in a duplex with my parents on one side. We have a dog door inside the house so they can go back and forth.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh por Boo, but he mustn't mind, he keeps coming back xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Haha that made me chuckle!


Like mother - like dog! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Penny is my mom's cockapoo. She is one month older than Jake. My mom fell in love with her when I was doing my Jake search. We live in a duplex with my parents on one side. We have a dog door inside the house so they can go back and forth.


That's great! How fantastic, built in dog sitters through the flap!! I love it x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhh por Boo, but he mustn't mind, he keeps coming back xx


And I have to keep rescuing poor boo and putting her back over the fence... She comes straight back in! - pointless!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> And I have to keep rescuing poor boo and putting her back over the fence... She comes straight back in! - pointless!!


Boo is adorable! Ruby is just letting her know who's house it is  
It is hard to believe that those chubby cheeks could be anything but angelic.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Boo is adorable! Ruby is just letting her know who's house it is
> It is hard to believe that those chubby cheeks could be anything but angelic.


I know!..... We have been the artisan market today (sounds posh,) and so many people made a fuss of her, bending down saying "oh how gorgeous, what is it? It's like a teddy bear etc" and she is a picture of adorability, chubby cheeks, fluffy fat bum & waggy tail - then she comes home and terrorises poor boo! X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Penny is my mom's cockapoo. She is one month older than Jake. My mom fell in love with her when I was doing my Jake search. We live in a duplex with my parents on one side. We have a dog door inside the house so they can go back and forth.


Omg that's brilliant, what a fab setup!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great picture Donna x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Btw I am DYING to see the pictures from the photo shoot.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Btw I am DYING to see the pictures from the photo shoot.


So am I..... I don't know how many we will purchase, (if any...) I know they will be amazing shots - but it is one of those hard sell things. Have a photo shoot with a free photo for £25.00 (supposedly worth £295) 
Then come and see all the amazing pictures we take that we will charge you £100's for.... Literally some are over a £1000!!!!!
Put it this way - they give the option of finance packages to buy your pics!! 
You may not have a company called "venture photography" over there, but some uk members may of hear of them and know what I mean. X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> So am I..... I don't know how many we will purchase, (if any...) I know they will be amazing shots - but it is one of those hard sell things. Have a photo shoot with a free photo for £25.00 (supposedly worth £295)
> Then come and see all the amazing pictures we take that we will charge you £100's for.... Literally some are over a £1000!!!!!
> Put it this way - they give the option of finance packages to buy your pics!!
> You may not have a company called "venture photography" over there, but some uk members may of hear of them and know what I mean. X


Oh yeh! They are expensive!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh yeh! They are expensive!


I need to go in there Ruth, choose my one "free" one, not listen to the hard sell and be tempted and let the rest of the gorgeous pictures of my son and dogs go,in the bin!!!!!......


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I need to go in there Ruth, choose my one "free" one, not listen to the hard sell and be tempted and let the rest of the gorgeous pictures of my son and dogs go,in the bin!!!!!......


They know how to get you in the heart.. I wouldn't have it done cos I know I would have to buy the lot!!

I would like a photo shoot of the girls though..


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Tracey, Ruby is exactly like Bonnie. I am afraid it's a girl thing. Bonnie will submit to any male but she like to be Princess Bonnie to any other female and make it very clear she is the boss. There is a little Bichon who she plays with in the park and she likes to roll her over all the time. She also gives her such evil looks, she glares at her intently its quite funny! I am so glad I didn't get two girls I think Bonnie would have been a bully!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha funny bonnie - looks all sweetness and light..... With a dark side!
I think your right about it been a girlie thing, because she is not keen on my friends poo, Maisie, who is bigger and older than ruby, but Ralph LOVES her! 
Maybe she is just a bossy jealous fiery red head?! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh... She's just got a bit of character 

What is she like if Ralph's not there? Perhaps she just doesn't want to share him.

With regards to Boo, it is perhaps just a territorial thing which I think can be quite normal. 

Molly's best friend is a Jack Russell and Molly absolutely adores her. However one day Roxie came to play with molly at ours and this particular day she lifted a toy of Molly's...well the growl that came from Molly!!!  

Everyone was taken aback..couldn't believe it...she normally shares balls etc with her no problem and the only reason I could think of was that it was her territory...she wasn't too chuffed!!! 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think it may have something to do with her age and hormones... it might be a good idea to do a little bit of fun training with her, just to remind her that actually you are Number 1. 
She is so gorgeous - very easy to forgive her being a bit of a toe rag


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess the girls are allowed to be be hormonal and unpredictable - just like us, Venture portrait pics are lovely, I have a couple (not since having Dudley, must do one sometime), last time I knew I would be tempted and in fact decided I would splash out a little and put the 'offer money' towards a more expensive one before I viewed them, and think I paid about another£200 on top, but it is a lovely framed print up in the lounge. Have a couple of friends who have the real big art type pictures and ended up paying over a thousand for them!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Ahhh... She's just got a bit of character
> 
> What is she like if Ralph's not there? Perhaps she just doesn't want to share him.
> 
> ...


Definitely got some character, you wouldn't believe she was the quietest of the litter and just used to sit and watch her siblings play and rough and tumble, she never joined in..... Then she came to live with us and I think ralph corrupted her!!
She can be a vocal little thing, growling as she hangs off boos ears & Ralph's, she can pounce on Ralph from 50 yards!!!
I hope she grows out of her little mean streak.
Breakfast was chaos this morning (after the sick sock) Boo bounced in this morning, under the fence, in the house (always got the door open), in to the dog toy box, helped herself to a stag bar and got in Ralph's bed with it...... I think it's very funny!
Ralph doesn't care - but I think ruby was rather miffed!!! 
Lovely Molly - I don't blame her, if it was her favourite toy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I think it may have something to do with her age and hormones... it might be a good idea to do a little bit of fun training with her, just to remind her that actually you are Number 1.
> She is so gorgeous - very easy to forgive her being a bit of a toe rag


Could be marzi, I have wondered if she is "coming of age" as Ralph has been giving her extra sniffs,


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I guess the girls are allowed to be be hormonal and unpredictable - just like us, Venture portrait pics are lovely, I have a couple (not since having Dudley, must do one sometime), last time I knew I would be tempted and in fact decided I would splash out a little and put the 'offer money' towards a more expensive one before I viewed them, and think I paid about another£200 on top, but it is a lovely framed print up in the lounge. Have a couple of friends who have the real big art type pictures and ended up paying over a thousand for them!!


I'll blame the hormones!! I blame mine often enough!!
Yes - the venture portrait, they can cost £1000's - ridiculous really, my need is for a new kitchen before a huge (undoubtedly beautiful) picture of my boy & dogs x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My daughter heard on the Dog Whisperer that its the middle assertive ones that have to assert themselves over the weaker ones. The alpha ones don't need to as they are confident that they are alpha dogs and their body language dictates it to other dogs. It's the middle ones like Bonnie and Ruby who are not normally assertive who feel the need to do it. It make sense I suppose as Bonnie would never stand up to an alpha dog she is normally quite submissive and Dexter is the alpha dog in our house.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

tessybear said:


> My daughter heard on the Dog Whisperer that its the middle assertive ones that have to assert themselves over the weaker ones. The alpha ones don't need to as they are confident that they are alpha dogs and their body language dictates it to other dogs. It's the middle ones like Bonnie and Ruby who are not normally assertive who feel the need to do it. It make sense I suppose as Bonnie would never stand up to an alpha dog she is normally quite submissive and Dexter is the alpha dog in our house.


That's an interesting theory, I'll go with that one,


----------

